
Hit 96 users on our waitlist quickly - jemsplash
Jemsplash.com hit a milestone over the weekend. Considering that I started putting this together 1 month ago, I am super proud of the fact that we have reached 96 users on our waitlist. Aiming to hit 100 users.<p>Jemsplash is a marketplace that allows content creators to sell their digital products such as the following:<p>Ebooks
Courses (Audio &amp; Video)
Films
Software
Themes
Guides&#x2F;PDFs
Comics
&amp; more
We are an alternative to Gumroad and Payhip. We allow our sellers to not worry about high transaction fees in comparison to our competitors.<p>Craigslist
I posted an ad on Craigslist discussing the website and encourage authors, creators, entrepreneurs to join the waitlist if they are looking for an additional revenue stream by selling on the marketplace and explaining that they can sell on their own website too.
Cost: $7<p>Facebook Groups
I posted in two Content Creators Facebook groups 4 times in total about Jemsplash and it&#x27;s benefits.
Cost: $0<p>Promoting on my Twitter.
I always engage with #blacktechtwitter seeing that I am a black woman in tech, I have received a great amount of support :) I have received support from allies, and friends as well that are interested in selling their digital products.
Cost: $0<p>Post on Reddit.
I actually suck at this and am working on a better strategy but, I believe I received 1 user from Reddit so woohoo!
Cost: $0<p>Instagram
I have created an Instagram for Jemsplash and have also promoted the waitlist through my Instagram. I don&#x27;t have a bunch of Content Creators following me however, I have received a lot of donations for Jemsplash so... that helped too!
Cost: $0<p>IndieHackers
Can&#x27;t forget about one of my favorite platforms! I have received almost half of my waitlist from THIS great platform and want to thank you all who have joined our waitlist from this here platform.
Cost: $0<p>So in total it has costed me $7 buckaroos to get 96 users to join.
======
methusala8
Please post this in either Ask HN or call this Tell HN.

